# Vintage Hand Tools



## NathanM (Apr 23, 2017)

Hello guys! I am a hobby woodworker, nothing too serious, and new to the forum. I love woodworking and I also love antiques. So I am thinking about smashing the two together and buying up old tools and restoring them.

I have no concerns about my ability to make an old tool look like new, but I am curious to see what tools you guys would recommend. I will probably look for most of them on eBay, but I will also be keeping my eye out locally as well. What would you recommend I look for, anything specific?

I look forward to your responses, thanks!

P.S. Yes I know that some people will tell me that an old tool is most valuable as rusty and patinaed as possible, which may be true for some super rare ones, but a tool was meant to be used, and if the condition prevents them from being used, what is the point?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I got into restoring old planes about a year ago*

I was buying several of the old Stanley 78's and other no. 6 and 7's. and removing the rust, sharpening the blades and painting the knob and handles. My purpose was to use them as well as have them all displayed on a shelf for storage and viewing as a collection of sorts.

Ebay is a great resource, but there is so much to know about them between the Baileys and Stanleys and sweethearts and all the others I got overwhelmed. I've got a few more to finish up and I'll be all set.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

I agree with NathanM. I buy them to use. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Most woodworking crafters have an "older" WW tool, that is either on display or used in a project. Some great tool books out there that may give you more info as to use and restoration, ie - "Hand Tools, their ways & workings" by Aldren Watson. Also Roy Underhill, The Woodwright's Shop has both books and TV series to give more ideas/history of the old tools and methods. Be safe.


----------



## NathanM (Apr 23, 2017)

What are the best websites or books to identify obscure planes? I picked up a couple planes off eBay. I am pretty sure none of them are any good, only one of them is a Stanley I believe, but they will work I am sure. If you guys have any idea what these other planes are, I would appreciate it!

Here is a link to the Google Drive file. There were too many to upload here unfortunately: https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B-kUtRrtwwcQYngzMTRPQ1VpTms?usp=sharing

Thanks!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a large collection of old tools, but all of my tools are workable, usable tools. The only antique hand tools I want would be planes and layout tools. 
I thought I had a pretty good collection of hand planes until Woodnthings posted above. But I think he has 6 or more of every tool in his shop. Ha.


----------

